# Dritter Bildschirm wird nicht erkannt?



## xZodie (12. November 2017)

Hallo Leute,

kurz und knapp - ich habe 3 Bildschirme - 2 schon länger in Benutzung - das eine ein 22 Zoll Widescreen PC Monitor, das andere ein 24 Zoll Fernseher. Jetzt habe ich noch einen 24 Zoll Fernseher den ich gern als drittes anschließen möchte.

PC Bildschirm per DVI, Fernseh 1 mit HDMI angeschlossen. Leider gibt meine 1050Ti keinen dritten Steckplatz her, weswegen ich diesen an die Onboard Grafikkarte anschließen wollte - gemacht getan - kein Erfolg. PC erkennt keinen neu angeschlossenen Bildschirm. Schließe ich den Bildschirm über die 1050Ti an läuft er.

Weiß jemand warum meine Onboard Grafikkarte den Bildschirm nicht erkennt bzw. "annimmt" ? Was kann ich ausprobieren?

Grüße


----------



## evilgrin68 (12. November 2017)

Hast du denn eine CPU mit IGP? Ist diese aktiviert? 

Fragen über Fragen....


----------



## xZodie (12. November 2017)

CPU: i5-6500 4x 3,2 Ghz
Grafikkarte: GeForce GTX 1050Ti $GB
Motherboard: ASUS H110M-A

Sag du es mir


----------



## evilgrin68 (12. November 2017)

xZodie schrieb:


> Sag du es mir


Warum?! 



Spoiler



Leider kann ich nur einen Teil beantworten, den anderen leider nicht.


Spoiler



Ja, du hast eine IGP.


----------



## xZodie (12. November 2017)

Spoiler



Leider kann ich nur einen Teil beantworten, den anderen leider nicht.


Spoiler



Ja, du hast eine IGP.






Danke - melde mich wieder wenn ich im BIOS gestöbert habe ^^


---------

Edit#

Gefunden, aktiviert, gespeichert, neugestartet - keine Veränderung.


----------



## evilgrin68 (12. November 2017)

IGP wird in Systemsteuerung angezeigt? Vielleicht sogar mit gelben Dreieck... Na, was fehlt dann wohl?


----------



## NuVirus (12. November 2017)

Treiber für die IGP brauchst du schon, ggf installiert sich dieser aber eh automatisch wenn du danach suchen lässt.


----------



## xZodie (12. November 2017)

Jup der Treiber wars - habe den eigentlich vorhin schon installiert *struggle*....Nja das von vorhin mal wieder rückgängig gemacht und den aktuellen selbst geladen (automatische Erkennung lag wohl falsch )

Nja wie auch immer - läuft alles  Danke


----------

